
The Rise and Demise of RSS - el_duderino
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/a3mm4z/the-rise-and-demise-of-rss
======
ChrisArchitect
RSS was one of the few other 'killer apps' of the net after Email but for so
many weird circumstances and reasons suffered a demise

